# My 55g planted tank



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi
Ithis is my 55g tank that i started 10 months ago I hope that you will like it ,I am very new at this. Thank you for looking at this.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice and pretty cool with the funky gravel color. I think you should put a couple pieces of driftwood in there and maybe a few pieces of rock to bring everything together.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Agreed about the driftwood/rocks thing, but the gravel, meh... I still kick myself for getting multi-coloured gravel in my 20 gallon tanks; I guess I just prefer the natural looks


----------

